# housing problem hope someone can help me



## staycutee

i've posted a few times about the fact i'm going to be homeless by 15th september, and a man from the council is coming round on weds to discuss my options with me.

i know by law i have to be offered temp accomm as they can't let a pregnant woman sleep on the streets, but what sort of temp accommodation is there? just b&bs? i dont want to be surrounded by druggies etc with a new baby and i read that by law a pregnant woman can't be in a b&b for more than 6 weeks anyway.

has nyone been in a similair situation and if so what happened? i'm just so worried and stressing about this its awful! i really need to get something sorted out


----------



## edinsam

aw hun I dont have any info but jsut wanted to give you a huge hug - hopefully the man on wed gives you some real hope and its not too horrendous

xxxx


----------



## Mummy&bump

i think its along the lines of b&bs, hostels and shelterd accomodation unless or until they can find u a temp accomodation which will be furnished until they have a permenant property for u.

dont quote me, thats how it is in scotland, could be different where u r hun. just try remember its not forever and ul get there in the end, keep ur chin up:D

xxx


----------



## Freya

Hey hun,

sorry to hear about your situation!!! Yes, council will offer you b and b, hostels type places and sadly you have to take it or they can dismiss your claim as not needing their help!!! BUT on the good side, I doubt they would put a pregnant woman somewhere unsuitable that would put you and baby at risk!! 

Some councils run schemes where they can help you find a deposit for a private rental, and then if you're eligible for benefits you can get housing benefit to cover the rent (or part of the rent if it is unreasonably high) and council tax relief. Maybe this is another option?

Good luck xxx


----------



## staycutee

thanks ladies 
yeah i think i will ask my council about a rent deposit scheme, i read about them but didnt see anything on my local council's (westminster) website
xx


----------



## DizzyMoo

Our council does the rent deposit scheme now as they don't actually have council houses here. Ours are done through a housing association, which is who i'm with. If you are being rehomed they will put you in a b&b unless they have a house ready you can go into, BUT where we are they do not come furnished you have to sort that yourself & there are schemes & organisations which help provide furniture for a small fee of delivery or free.
Defo ask them before they find you somewhere what they're guidelines are, and how long you will be in b & b or if they intend on getting you a house then you can try organise furniture


----------



## Katieeeee

HELLOOO, I have been/am in this situation so I know exactly what it's like! 

I was living with a mate and his parents, renting a room in their house and when I got pregnant they were like "well you can't have a baby here so you'll need to find somewhere else to live"...so like you, I got onto the council and they sent a man round to assess my situation and discuss my options. 

Well he was a twat, he basically said that I needed to go on the housing register but I would only be in band 3 or 4 (band 5 being the lowest), because I was "in lodgings" and had my own room, DESPITE the fact that I would be getting kicked out eventually. He said I could bid on houses but I really wouldn't get anywhere. So then he said that my only other 2 options would be to claim housing benefit for a single room in a shared house, OR, when I get kicked out, come down to the council with all my things in bin bags and they would POSSIBLY put me in temp accomadation. 

So a couple more months went by and the situation was still looking bleak. I even went as far as writing a letter to my local MP who didn't actually do anything to help me, but ironically it was his reply that led to me being put where I am today. At the end of his letter were phone numbers for people in the council if I wanted to discuss things with them. So I just picked up the phone one morning and said "hiya, I'm 6 months pregnant and I'm going to be made homeless on the 31st of this month". So she then asked me if I'd ever heard of Bartletts Parent and Child Project and then referred me for an interview with them. They basically home people like you and I who are in these kinds of situations and then when baby is born they send a thing to the council saying you've had your baby and the council then put you up to band 2 on the housing register and you bid on houses and then move into your own permanent place. The place I have moved into is lovely! It's a 2 bedroom house and it's just been renovated and the rent is £11 a week including bills :shock:

ANYWAY, this all depends on whether or not your council runs a scheme like this BUT if they don't, I know that all you need to do is tell them you are becoming homeless on whatever day (you really need to give them notice) and I think provide a letter from the people you are living with or your landlord stating that they are evicting you and they will then put you in temp accomadation. But don't worry seriously you won't be put in with a load of druggies! 

Wishing you allt he luck in the world and if you need to chat just pm me :) xxx


----------



## staycutee

Katieeeee said:


> HELLOOO, I have been/am in this situation so I know exactly what it's like!
> 
> I was living with a mate and his parents, renting a room in their house and when I got pregnant they were like "well you can't have a baby here so you'll need to find somewhere else to live"...so like you, I got onto the council and they sent a man round to assess my situation and discuss my options.
> 
> Well he was a twat, he basically said that I needed to go on the housing register but I would only be in band 3 or 4 (band 5 being the lowest), because I was "in lodgings" and had my own room, DESPITE the fact that I would be getting kicked out eventually. He said I could bid on houses but I really wouldn't get anywhere. So then he said that my only other 2 options would be to claim housing benefit for a single room in a shared house, OR, when I get kicked out, come down to the council with all my things in bin bags and they would POSSIBLY put me in temp accomadation.
> 
> So a couple more months went by and the situation was still looking bleak. I even went as far as writing a letter to my local MP who didn't actually do anything to help me, but ironically it was his reply that led to me being put where I am today. At the end of his letter were phone numbers for people in the council if I wanted to discuss things with them. So I just picked up the phone one morning and said "hiya, I'm 6 months pregnant and I'm going to be made homeless on the 31st of this month". So she then asked me if I'd ever heard of Bartletts Parent and Child Project and then referred me for an interview with them. They basically home people like you and I who are in these kinds of situations and then when baby is born they send a thing to the council saying you've had your baby and the council then put you up to band 2 on the housing register and you bid on houses and then move into your own permanent place. The place I have moved into is lovely! It's a 2 bedroom house and it's just been renovated and the rent is £11 a week including bills :shock:
> 
> ANYWAY, this all depends on whether or not your council runs a scheme like this BUT if they don't, I know that all you need to do is tell them you are becoming homeless on whatever day (you really need to give them notice) and I think provide a letter from the people you are living with or your landlord stating that they are evicting you and they will then put you in temp accomadation. But don't worry seriously you won't be put in with a load of druggies!
> 
> Wishing you allt he luck in the world and if you need to chat just pm me :) xxx

thanks so much that's really helpful! good to know someone in my situation has actually been helped by the council (even if it did take a while), cos i've been hearing about ppl just put in b&bs and that's it! my dad's written me a letter saying i need to leave by 15th sep, so will just keep my fingers crossed that the man from the council actually listens to me and doesnt try and tell me to wait until nearer the time. 

glad you have got somewhere nice! i can't wait to be settled somewhere, just seems so far off atm :(
xxxxx


----------



## Katieeeee

missmurder said:


> Katieeeee said:
> 
> 
> HELLOOO, I have been/am in this situation so I know exactly what it's like!
> 
> I was living with a mate and his parents, renting a room in their house and when I got pregnant they were like "well you can't have a baby here so you'll need to find somewhere else to live"...so like you, I got onto the council and they sent a man round to assess my situation and discuss my options.
> 
> Well he was a twat, he basically said that I needed to go on the housing register but I would only be in band 3 or 4 (band 5 being the lowest), because I was "in lodgings" and had my own room, DESPITE the fact that I would be getting kicked out eventually. He said I could bid on houses but I really wouldn't get anywhere. So then he said that my only other 2 options would be to claim housing benefit for a single room in a shared house, OR, when I get kicked out, come down to the council with all my things in bin bags and they would POSSIBLY put me in temp accomadation.
> 
> So a couple more months went by and the situation was still looking bleak. I even went as far as writing a letter to my local MP who didn't actually do anything to help me, but ironically it was his reply that led to me being put where I am today. At the end of his letter were phone numbers for people in the council if I wanted to discuss things with them. So I just picked up the phone one morning and said "hiya, I'm 6 months pregnant and I'm going to be made homeless on the 31st of this month". So she then asked me if I'd ever heard of Bartletts Parent and Child Project and then referred me for an interview with them. They basically home people like you and I who are in these kinds of situations and then when baby is born they send a thing to the council saying you've had your baby and the council then put you up to band 2 on the housing register and you bid on houses and then move into your own permanent place. The place I have moved into is lovely! It's a 2 bedroom house and it's just been renovated and the rent is £11 a week including bills :shock:
> 
> ANYWAY, this all depends on whether or not your council runs a scheme like this BUT if they don't, I know that all you need to do is tell them you are becoming homeless on whatever day (you really need to give them notice) and I think provide a letter from the people you are living with or your landlord stating that they are evicting you and they will then put you in temp accomadation. But don't worry seriously you won't be put in with a load of druggies!
> 
> Wishing you allt he luck in the world and if you need to chat just pm me :) xxx
> 
> thanks so much that's really helpful! good to know someone in my situation has actually been helped by the council (even if it did take a while), cos i've been hearing about ppl just put in b&bs and that's it! my dad's written me a letter saying i need to leave by 15th sep, so will just keep my fingers crossed that the man from the council actually listens to me and doesnt try and tell me to wait until nearer the time.
> 
> glad you have got somewhere nice! i can't wait to be settled somewhere, just seems so far off atm :(
> xxxxxClick to expand...


I know exactly how it feels, I really thought there was no hope for me and I'd never get me and baby a home but just make sure you put your foot down and keep on trying, don't give up. The people I was living with before were making it so much harder by saying nasty things like "when you go into labour we'll just leave you at the hospital and dump all your stuff in bin bags"....a bit of help and support would have been nice! But seriously don't worry you will be fine, I thought I'd be homeless but that wouldn't happen. It's harsh for those of us who are homeless becuase of circumstances beyond our control and yet there are people out there getting pregnant just so they can get a free house, makes me sick but hey, we can only try our hardest :) Good luck hun xxxx


----------

